# size of nd filter for 50 mm stm canon



## echoyjeff222 (Sep 1, 2015)

Trying to look at nd filters for my 50mm stm that I bought recently
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-...pebp=1441144420743&perid=18Z1JSKNWCCRMJF594HS

what size mm nd filter should I get for this lens?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2015)

When I google photos of that lens I see a "ø49" on it.  My guess is 49mm filters.

Look inside the lens cap.  The number may be there.

If all else fails, RTFM.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Sep 1, 2015)

480sparky said:


> When I google photos of that lens I see a "ø49" on it.  My guess is 49mm filters.
> 
> Look inside the lens cap.  The number may be there.
> 
> If all else fails, RTFM.


got it, i see 49 mm too. didn't know that was for the filter


----------

